# tractor/blower transmission options explained?



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

Now, you've seen my threads about implementing this combo for next year and I am positive about getting at least 1 unit for next year which i will purchase spring/summer.

I havent really operated larger ag tractors and dont quite understand the trans differences and how they operate and which option would be best for the blower use and would a different unit be better for pushing a box in a parking lot?

we get approx 60-100" of snowfall per season, usually fluffy accumulation, most often in 4" storms, nothing really huge, maybe 10" over 24hrs. So i feel that an m7040 with 84" inverted blower would be a good fit. If i get a couple other lots then I also found good deals on 9540 as well.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

I am looking at the same option. I think the power loss through a hydro trans, would be worth the ease of operation as you come up to doors.


----------



## leon (Nov 18, 2008)

*tractor snow blower for winter*



ProTouchGrounds;1161244 said:


> Now, you've seen my threads about implementing this combo for next year and I am positive about getting at least 1 unit for next year which i will purchase spring/summer.
> 
> I havent really operated larger ag tractors and dont quite understand the trans differences and how they operate and which option would be best for the blower use and would a different unit be better for pushing a box in a parking lot?
> 
> we get approx 60-100" of snowfall per season, usually fluffy accumulation, most often in 4" storms, nothing really huge, maybe 10" over 24hrs. So i feel that an m7040 with 84" inverted blower would be a good fit. If i get a couple other lots then I also found good deals on 9540 as well.


========================================================================

You should also look at the M8540 Hydro Narrow Utility Tractor as it is low profile and narrow which aids in ones ability to manuever with an implement off the rear of the tractor and have a front end loader installed for piles you want to get rid of.

The low center of gravity/low profile allows you to be closer in the ground to see the area around the tractor in all directions.

The use of a cab cam will also aid you in the tractor and blower as it will increase your visibility with the infrared camera's as well for front and rear when working.

As you have to back uo with the tractor and drive forward anyway, I personally would want a different blower like the pronovost PXPL-86 if it was my choice as it allows you more ability to handle any and all the snow issues and any snow depths in my opinion.

you will want three sets of remotes if you purchase a blower that has a rotating drum for 
snow casting as one will be needed for the chute rotation, a second for the scraper and ther third for the drum rotation

An inverted with a hydraulic blade will clean up to the garage door jas as the PXPL does 
and with down pressure to scrape the pavement as long as it has the tivar blade to avoid scratching.

The PXPL has a twin auger set up and very large impeller
even for the PXPL-86 which is rated for a 50 horse power tractor,
and it can have a solid ribbon also just like some of the inverteds.

The only way you will be comfortable with any machine is to run it,
and run it, and run it at night, during the day, and evenings,
and in so doing every action and reaction becomes second nature to you.

By driving in traffic; paking backing with the blower raised-this is where the 
CAB CAM will really shine for you especially if you are backing up in heavy
snows with the lights on with or without the inverted blower.

The Kubota Narrow M8540 has heat, air, and positive pressure ventilation to eliminate 
fumes in the the tractors cabin. the muffler is below the tractor out of the way and will not obstruct your field of view.

The air filters for the cabin are in the roof line and you will only need a small step
ladder to change them when required.

You will want to have the kubota optional work lights in front and rear and the high 
output alternator is already standard because of the air conditioning system and 
air filtration system.

My thoughts anyway.


----------



## milkie62 (Sep 1, 2003)

Hydro vs shuttle is just like std vs auto on a pickup.Hydro only way to go especially if most of the storms are as small as you say.


----------



## newhere (Oct 13, 2009)

son of a beotch, i typed out a massive reply and it didn't post. 

long story short....my tractor is shipping tomorrow.....i went hydro........having some custom stuff made for the front......blower on the back.......cant wait....tired of working my balls off


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

newhere;1162495 said:


> son of a beotch, i typed out a massive reply and it didn't post.
> 
> long story short....my tractor is shipping tomorrow.....i went hydro........having some custom stuff made for the front......blower on the back.......cant wait....tired of working my balls off


What did you end up with?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

see, ive used the hydro trans in smaller 20-30 hp units just wasnt sure if it was the same in a larger tractor.

so a 12spd unit with hydro shuttle would prolly be the best option from what ive been reading.

the shuttle is how you change from forward to reverse correct?

Terra:
what trans did you get in your units?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

ProTouchGrounds;1162868 said:


> see, ive used the hydro trans in smaller 20-30 hp units just wasnt sure if it was the same in a larger tractor.
> 
> so a 12spd unit with hydro shuttle would prolly be the best option from what ive been reading.
> 
> ...


My M7040's have hydraulic shuttle shift. There is a H pattern 4 speed shifter, 2 ranges (hi, low), and a forward, neutral, reverse lever on the column. Advantage is that it can be shifted from forward to reverse without clutching.


----------



## Jacobsmovinsnow (Jan 12, 2011)

A hydraulic shuttle is a must in a tractor. Forget the clutch and shift into reverse method, youll be replacing tranny gears in a number of years if you get the wrong guy on the machine and doesnt give a crap wether he grinds em before he finds em.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

This is going to be a good thread. 
Exactly the info I am looking for. Actual tractor model numbers and blower models too. I have been thinking about going with a front mount blower, however, the inverted looks pretty good too. perhaps an inverted for now and maybe a plow on the front. Or maybe an Ebling or something similar on the back and a blower on the front. Decisions, decisions, decisions....

Keep the info coming guys.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

excav8ter;1255942 said:


> This is going to be a good thread.
> Exactly the info I am looking for. Actual tractor model numbers and blower models too. I have been thinking about going with a front mount blower, however, the inverted looks pretty good too. perhaps an inverted for now and maybe a plow on the front. Or maybe an Ebling or something similar on the back and a blower on the front. Decisions, decisions, decisions....
> 
> Keep the info coming guys.


Hydrostatic has slow road speeds and is expensive to maintain. IVT and CVT are the modern version of hydro without the negatives. That being said I'd still go with a hydraulic shuttle. The clutches are so light that it won't bother you at all to run for long periods. Don't try and reinvent the wheel take what Neige and others have fleets of and go from there.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm looking at setting up a Fendt Vario reversing station tractor with a blower big enough to load semi's if need be. Main use will be blowing piles back immediately after or during events if we get big enough snowfall. I'm doing all commercial/condo work next year though.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

If im reading correctly, hydro shuttle you only have to clutch when switch from 1-2 or l-h? You dont have to clutch when going from R-N-F?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You don't have to clutch f-r but we always do. Its hard to do detailed work not using the clutch. When switching ranges you have to clutch but not when using the power shift. Generally compact tractors are over priced for what they are your better stepping up to a bigger tractor with hydro shuttle for very little money.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive had (5) 25-35 hp over the years all hydro, I just traded for "05 Kubota 5030 w/loader , and my dealer figured out how to skinny the thing down 62" wide so I could continue to use my 60" rear 3pt blower for Public sidewalks. In a word, I'm THRILLED with this setup as I can drive this rig across town in less time than I could haul my TC34 when you take into consideration loading/chaining time. I fabbed up a 9.5 blade for the loader and I'm thinking that in most cases, this will make my Pickup nearly obsolete. I pull garage doors with the blade and can pile at least 12+ feet high, or pull snow into the street and quickly blow it into the yard, I would only go with hydro, but thats just me


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

lawnproslawncar;1255969 said:


> I'm looking at setting up a Fendt Vario reversing station tractor with a blower big enough to load semi's if need be. Main use will be blowing piles back immediately after or during events if we get big enough snowfall. I'm doing all commercial/condo work next year though.


lawnpros

That set up is nice but big money. There's a county not far from me that has one I think it's a 920 with a 10 foot triple auger blower.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

bi-directional;1256549 said:


> lawnpros
> 
> That set up is nice but big money. There's a county not far from me that has one I think it's a 920 with a 10 foot triple auger blower.


At least we can help justify the expense in the summer months putting it to work on a hay mower and slurry spreader. Plus I think I can get our city to start using us loading out semis post storm because they are tight on budget money and their blower is getting worn out.


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

lawnproslawncar;1257329 said:


> At least we can help justify the expense in the summer months putting it to work on a hay mower and slurry spreader. Plus I think I can get our city to start using us loading out semis post storm because they are tight on budget money and their blower is getting worn out.


Lawnspro, I think you could come up with a better idea than the Fendt. It's one of the most expensive set ups with the least dealer support in your area. That said, I've looked at one also, just couldn't figure out how to make use of it.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Vanderloop is 40 minutes from me. What would you suggest for loading dumps?


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

lawnproslawncar;1257329 said:


> At least we can help justify the expense in the summer months putting it to work on a hay mower and slurry spreader. Plus I think I can get our city to start using us loading out semis post storm because they are tight on budget money and their blower is getting worn out.


If it's needed in the summer that sure help's justify the cost. You must cover some acres on the farm!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

So I was asked to show how the hydraulic forward / reverse and powershift. . I took a vid of our latest tractor that is comparable to the new M100X. I have another video that will show our M9000 which is comparable to a M9540 ( coming later this week)


----------



## RTEnt (Apr 14, 2007)

Great video Neige. 

Ive been looking at a New Holland 5050 and everything points to using a power reverser with a wet clutch. 

In talking to my dealer the tractor comes with mid mount hydraulics for loader controls, I am wondering if it would make sense to use the loader control stick to operate the blower controls. They said there is a kit to plumb the mid mount hydraulics to the rear of the machine.

I was at the farm show in NY last week and talked with the rep from Pronovost. If everything goes as planned I should be go to go next season.Thumbs Up


----------

